# Courtesy Cars from Dealerships



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

My car is booked into the VW dealer for a service next week & I have chosen the option of a courtesy car to take for the day.

On the website it never stated typically what car I could expect to realistically get on the day, so that brings me onto my question here.

Is it likely to be a small basic car i.e. base model Polo or Up! or do they still do the thing where they loan you well specced cars (in the hope you will buy that model next time?)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Probably better that you ask the dealers as they could give you anything, I'm guessing it will be something small, mine look after me and i have had a Toureg, passat , golfs etc etc, i sit and wait on Saturday mornings now though and i don't have to mess about with insurance papers etc, have a couple of coffee's, some biscuits and a read of a VW magazine


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> Probably better that you ask the dealers as they could give you anything, I'm guessing it will be something small, mine look after me and i have had a Toureg, passat etc etc, i sit and wait on Saturday mornings now though and i don't have to mess about with insurance papers etc, have a couple of coffee's, some biscuits and a read of a VW magazine.


Yeah, I'll call them tomorrow to clarify what car they're likely to give out. Ideally I'd love a Golf GTI but if I had to I'd rather a Polo than an Up!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

When I had a golf and use to take it in I used to get like for like as they used to try sell me the newer version. This was many years ago don't know how it is now


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Yeah, I'll call them tomorrow to clarify what car they're likely to give out. Ideally I'd love a Golf GTI but if I had to I'd rather a Polo than an Up!


I doubt very much they will give you a GTi :wave: , I'm thinking an UP, i used to get the managers / staff cars so i would get the good stuff which did include a GTi once.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

does it really matter lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

dillinja999 said:


> does it really matter lol


Well i once dropped my Ford Focus off and they gave me a Ford KA !, I'm 6'4" so looked a proper wally, so yes it can matter :lol:.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

If it's like our dealerships and the majority of them it will be small and cheap, if you get a GTI don't foget to do the lottery.

Don't forget your driving licence and don't forget to do a visual on the loan car with an assistant alongside you before you leave the garage.

You've not mentioned your long running issue with National, what's happened?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

dillinja999 said:


> does it really matter lol


To me it does. I'm a bit snobbish that way! :lol:

If I do end up driving an Up! then I'll need a paper bag to place over my head. lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> To me it does. I'm a bit snobbish that way! :lol:
> 
> If I do end up driving an Up! then I'll need a paper bag to place over my head. lol


This is going to end badly :speechles


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've never had a decent courtesy car, but maybe give your dealer a ring and tell that you're thinking of part-exing yours for a GTI and maybe they'll consider loaning you one to test drive and have it double up as your courtesy car.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol get your bag ready mate


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> To me it does. I'm a bit snobbish that way! :lol:
> 
> If I do end up driving an Up! then I'll need a paper bag to place over my head. lol


 Don't ever come to our local dealership. It's a Mercedes dealership, but you'll never get one. You'll end up getting a low spec car from the dealership group. So, snobby people will be right peeved....

Saying that, they did pull a spanking new S-Class out the showroom for the boss to use as a courtesy car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> This is going to end badly :speechles


Thread or driving?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Thread or driving?


I will go with both :doublesho


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

pantypoos said:


> I've never had a decent courtesy car, but maybe give your dealer a ring and tell that you're thinking of part-exing yours for a GTI and maybe they'll consider loaning you one to test drive and have it double up as your courtesy car.


And add that you'd like a bottle of Dom Perignon left on the back seat.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jesus, just appreciate the fact you're getting a courtesy car! I've never understood it when you hear people moan.. As long as it starts & stops then you should be happy!


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I took a 7 seater car in for some work a while ago and they gave me a 3 door corsa, after an hour arguing they hired me a 7 seater zafira 1.8 petrol....


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

JJ0063 said:


> Jesus, just appreciate the fact you're getting a courtesy car! I've never understood it when you hear people moan.. As long as it starts & stops then you should be happy!


+1.

You're taking a golf in for a service at a vw dealership, what are you expecting, a maserati quattroporte?

Christ it's a fricking courtesy car not an exchange.

You're likely to get the cheapest possible runaround they have, would be amusing if you got a peugeot 106cc :lol:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

My experience is usually something like this:

I go and drop my car off for its service, the receptionist says " _courtesy car ??? "_

_" Did you arrange it_ _when you booked your service ? "_

"*YES*"

She excuses herself and goes to speak to the service manager, who then goes to speak to one of the salesman - they have a very heated discussion other side of sales floor and eventually the salesman pulls a set of keys out of his pocket and runs outside.

service manager scuttles over and says "_sorry for the misunderstanding, we have a courtesy car reserved for you for you but didn't update your service booking sheet. I will just go and check your car is ready_"

I lean and look out of window to see the same salesman hurriedly scooping the contents of a car into a bin bag ... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Have to laugh when people moan about main dealer service pricing but then moan that there isn't a fleet of the latest and greatest lined up outside as courtesy cars


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> My experience is usually something like this:
> 
> I go and drop my car off for its service, the receptionist says " _courtesy car ??? "_
> 
> ...


My experience is elms bmw of cambridge don't even give you a courtesy car :lol:

Or you go anywhere else and you get whatever they use for just running about in at the dealership, which let's face it, won't be a phaeton w12 at a vw dealership


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

GleemSpray said:


> My experience is usually something like this:
> 
> I go and drop my car off for its service, the receptionist says " _courtesy car ??? "_
> 
> ...


This is an experience from someone who lives in the real world.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

JJ0063 said:


> Jesus, just appreciate the fact you're getting a courtesy car! I've never understood it when you hear people moan.. As long as it starts & stops then you should be happy!


This, At Snows Volvo in Winchester courtesy cars are like unicorn tears.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mercedes UK policy - make your own way home - no charge, stay and wait - £25 added to bill, courtesy car - £50 added to bill

Not sure how many actually enforce it - I'm sure it will go against some dealer groups own policy


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

So far I've had 2 courtesy cars off the SEAT main dealer when taking the Leon in.

First time I was given an Ibiza estate automatic.....looked OK & was well equipped.....The thing just flew & I thought, christ, this is unexpectedly good...I was shocked when they told me it was a 1.2TSi when I picked my car up.

Last one I had was a SEAT Mii that was plastered with advertising for the dealership. Felt a numpty driving it.

But at the end of the day, it's a car to get you from A to B and as my auntie used to say to me.....2nd class driving is better than 1st class walking


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Porsche West London unsurprisingly no courtesy cars, they have their own taxi that takes customers to Chiswick Park station, I use to live enroute to the station, would the driver stop on the way and let me out? .....no, rules is rules, station drop off only.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

This was a few years back but the last time I had a car in for warranty work I was given a bright yellow base model Fiat 500 as a courtesy car (my car was a brand new Seat Ibiza FR, back when the FR was more than just a trim level, so it was far from a base model).

Now bearing in mind that I was a member of a forum that ran a scheme with a certain dealer to allow me to get an upgraded courtesy car when you required one (which I requested), I thought it was a bit of a **** take, so I kindly told them to stick it, left the dealer and didn't go back 

It may sound a little like throwing the toys out but I'd had a long history with the dealer and they were never really that good at getting my warranty issues sorted, so this was just the last straw for me lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> Porsche West London unsurprisingly no courtesy cars, they have their own taxi that takes customers to Chiswick Park station, I use to live enroute to the station, would the driver stop on the way and let me out? .....no, rules is rules, station drop off only.


Mercedes Cambridge was like that. Although, they took you where you wanted to go. Okay, car load of people, bit of a round trip. Didn't pick you back up though.

Mercedes Bishop Stortford collect and deliver. So they should, the amount we spend with them...


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Mercedes Bishop Stortford collect and deliver. So they should, the amount we spend with them...


You get the added bonus of the c&d driver giving your car a good clear out.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

BMW have given me different cars over the years. I've had a Mini, a couple of 120D, I had a brand new 116D two weeks ago and it was painfully slow. Too underpowered for a car of that size. I've also had a few 320d in various model guises.

Sometimes they charge me £20 for the hire car insurance no matter how long I've got the car. Sometimes they haven't charged me at all. 

I did notice that they have imposed a maximum daily mileage allowance of only 25 miles now and charge 20/25p per extra mile. 

Most other car brand I've has usually always give out base model, or near base model cars as courtesy cars. It was a pain when Citroen had my C5 for weeks on end and only gave me C1 to replace it with. 

It would be fine for a day or two, but when I needed a big car like a C5, a C1 didn't meet my needs.


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Last courtesy car I had was a Golf Plus in exchange from a Polo, have an A3 now so the worst I could do is an A1!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Looks like it just depends on your luck.

I've got a feeling I'll end up with a Polo or worst case scenario an Up!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Looks like it just depends on your luck.
> 
> I've got a feeling I'll end up with a Polo or worst case scenario an Up!


You make it sound like a bit of a hassle getting a small car, do you have many miles to cover in it?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> You make it sound like a bit of a hassle getting a small car, do you have many miles to cover in it?


On that particular day I'll be doing around 120 miles in the courtesy car.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I usually get a great courtesy car when I take mine in for service.

It's called a pair of legs.

To be fair I think if my mechanic gave out courtesy cars he'd charge a lot more for work than he does, so walking suits me fine.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> On that particular day I'll be doing around 120 miles in the courtesy car.


I think the daily limit is 100 miles so I hope that 120 is a round trip and not a one way journey.
Anyway about the courtesy car, tell them you're transporting some elderly relatives that day and you need a 5 door car for them to get in and out of. That way you've completely eliminated the Up! as a potential courtesy car. I requested a 5 door and got a Golf Match 1.4TSI


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

HITMANVW said:


> I think the daily limit is 100 miles so I hope that 120 is a round trip and not a one way journey.
> Anyway about the courtesy car, tell them you're transporting some elderly relatives that day and you need a 5 door car for them to get in and out of. That way you've completely eliminated the Up! as a potential courtesy car. I requested a 5 door and got a Golf Match 1.4TSI


Peugeot 206 has 5 doors :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

S63 said:


> You get the added bonus of the c&d driver giving your car a good clear out.


Not with our cars they don't. Bonus of having trackers fitted.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

From dealerships it's always been something good. I've had a C class, E-class, 5 series when clutch on M5 went, S4 for 2 months, then A8 for another 6 months until the A5 I ordered finally came when gearbox on my R8 went and I decided to trade it in. Lexus CT, IS250, RX450h, GS450H, IS-F once and had a huge LS600h - wish I hadn't got that one because it was a pain to drive around although it went like stink.

Worst car I've had was the CT but that's cos it was painfully slow on the motorway (although it felt quite nippy in town). Couldn't complain with the 60mpg though

It definitely makes a difference what car you have. Wits the R8 malarkey, they gave me an S4 but I didn't really like it so asked for something more suitable for my needs in which case they gave me the A8. I doubt they'd have done the same if I had an A3 or something

Most likely if you have a golf they'll just give you another golf


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

From Audi over the years i have had an A1 Black edition, an A3 s line and a A6 Black edition . Only had a "basic" A3 once. They dont charge anything and they only ask you replace the fuel. They will also run you to local shops if you are waiting and they will pick you up again. Cant complain


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

If you get an UP!, it will make you appreciate your beloved Golf more when you get it back. :thumb:

My Range Rover is going in for its first service in a few weeks, hopefully I'll get a Disco or Full Fat Range Rover, I always think of it as test driving a different car without the salesman present. :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

neilos said:


> Not with our cars they don't. Bonus of having trackers fitted.


You don't need to exceed the speed limit.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I took my l200 for some work and got given this 

Was rubbish off road and couldnt get all my stuff in the boot or kids in the back

Apparently the Lamborghini was out already


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Lovely racing stripe though


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> I took my l200 for some work and got given this
> 
> Was rubbish off road and couldnt get all my stuff in the boot or kids in the back
> 
> Apparently the Lamborghini was out already


That wasn't very polite parking it in a spot where the council workers were painting white lines.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Crafoo said:


> Lovely racing stripe though


It was this one or a bright green one :wall:



S63 said:


> That wasn't very polite parking it in a spot where the council workers were painting white lines.


To be honest it was quite emmbarrising driving this the amount of people who looked and s******ed, was glad to take it back akthough i had it 3 times in 2 months. I've got a navara now so it'll be s leaf or note next I suppose :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

When our modeo went in for repair we got a ford ka

So much for direct replacement, was a torturous 3 hour journey with the whole family in that thing for a week :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I once got AMD's Smart car for a few days it was proper minging !!!!!


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Dode said:


> From Audi over the years i have had an A1 Black edition, an A3 s line and a A6 Black edition . Only had a "basic" A3 once. They dont charge anything and they only ask you replace the fuel. They will also run you to local shops if you are waiting and they will pick you up again. Cant complain


Likewise, Audi seem good for this, the best example for me was a TFSI s line TT given when I took my A1 in.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just another sign of the way society is going and the sense of entitlement some people have.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

S63 said:


> Porsche West London unsurprisingly no courtesy cars, they have their own taxi that takes customers to Chiswick Park station, I use to live enroute to the station, would the driver stop on the way and let me out? .....no, rules is rules, station drop off only.


I've had two Caymans as courtesy cars from West London Porsche when mine has been in. You just have to book it well in advance.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

paralla said:


> I've had two Caymans as courtesy cars from West London Porsche when mine has been in. You just have to book it well in advance.


I'm going back a few years, good to know they do provide their customers with something half decent.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

VW gave me a Polo for a week with no charge that someone else had booked, mind you I originally only took my car in for not starting when cold. 10 minutes after I got it back it completely stopped working on Pelham bridge in Lincoln during a busy Saturday! Cue many phone calls while they called a mechanic in to recover the car and big apologies, most of the rework was done for free.

Seat loaned me a Leon 1.2tfsi for the day, was as powerful as my 1.6 Leon!

With Just Car Clinic my courtesey car was a Peugeot 107 1.0 and I had it for a month while my vandalised car got repaired. It was bloody horrific, only positive was it was good on fuel. Stuck 1500miles on it including 427 in one awful day due to trains being cancelled.


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

I just manage without a courtesy car and don't complain. When my car is in for a service, I have the morning off and wait for it to be done.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> To me it does. I'm a bit snobbish that way! :lol:
> 
> If I do end up driving an Up! then I'll need a paper bag to place over my head. lol


You drive a base spec VW golf....I would wear a paper bag EVERY day! :devil:

As long as the car go's and stops I don't see the issue....



andy665 said:


> Mercedes UK policy - make your own way home - no charge, stay and wait - £25 added to bill, courtesy car - £50 added to bill
> 
> Not sure how many actually enforce it - I'm sure it will go against some dealer groups own policy


Aberdeen do enforce the £50 for a car, not sure if they charge for you to wait....seems a little off if they do!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I can't see how people expect a like for like car when there's is in. Look at it this way a garage might have 10 cars booked in for a service or work. How are they going to have that range and specific model to hire. Best you can expect is one of the same model not always spec. Just be grateful your getting a car from them


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bero said:


> You drive a base spec VW golf....I would wear a paper bag EVERY day! :devil:
> 
> As long as the car go's and stops I don't see the issue....
> 
> Aberdeen do enforce the £50 for a car, not sure if they charge for you to wait....seems a little off if they do!


Oooooo handbags at dawn  Besides, your c63 seems like the base spec in Vienna


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

When I had my Freelander the local LR dealer didn't have their own courtesy cars, they had to hire you one to drive and they charged you £50 a day for it and you usually got a base spec Fiesta. Bit of a bummer if you have a £100k Range Rover. Stratstone AM Wilmslow gave me a 64 plate DB9 when mine was in for warranty work. They gave me a V8 when it went in for its service. That was over and above what I expected, I was expecting a diesel C Class or something so I was very happy 

I wouldn't worry so much VWGF, the Up is a nice car and feels grown up to drive. Just make sure they know you intend to cover 120 miles in a day in the courtesy car so you are all clear. If they are footing the fuel bill for you they might try and put you in a diesel if they have one.


----------



## richardaudi0 (Aug 18, 2008)

You might be pleasantly surprised at just how good an Up! is, bearing in mind it's a small, budget car.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> When I had my Freelander the local LR dealer didn't have their own courtesy cars, they had to hire you one to drive and they charged you £50 a day for it and you usually got a base spec Fiesta. Bit of a bummer if you have a £100k Range Rover. Stratstone AM Wilmslow gave me a 64 plate DB9 when mine was in for warranty work. They gave me a V8 when it went in for its service. That was over and above what I expected, I was expecting a diesel C Class or something so I was very happy
> 
> I wouldn't worry so much VWGF, the Up is a nice car and feels grown up to drive. Just make sure they know you intend to cover 120 miles in a day in the courtesy car so you are all clear. If they are footing the fuel bill for you they might try and put you in a diesel if they have one.


Hubba hubba. You gave the v8 back?!?! 

But yes, if you took in a db9 to an aston dealership, you'd hope not to get a cygnet


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bero said:


> You drive a base spec VW golf....I would wear a paper bag EVERY day! :devil:


The VW Golf Match is NOT a base spec car. I think you'll find that the Golf 'S' is the poverty/base spec and the Match is mid-range.

Shows how much you know about cars. :devil:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> The VW Golf Match is NOT a base spec car. I think you'll find that the Golf 'S' is the poverty/base spec and the Match is mid-range.
> 
> Shows how much you know about cars. :devil:


So the range goes: -

S
Match
Bluemotion
GT
R-Line

So S and Match are poverty spec, BlueMotion mid spec and GT and R-line high spec! :devil::devil::devil:

That's maybe not fair....they're not too bad, I had one as a courtesy car once.....pics of me picking it up below.












RisingPower said:


> Oooooo handbags at dawn  Besides, your c63 seems like the base spec in Vienna


It's amazing what people will believe with £3 badge from ebay!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Bero said:


> So the range goes: -
> 
> S
> Match
> ...


You're wrong. The S is the poverty spec car, it doesn't have half as many features as the Match does and comes with steelies and wheeltrims whereas the Match has alloys as standard. 



Bero said:


> It's amazing what people will believe with £3 badge from ebay!


That'll be you then with your supposed C63 'AMG' - more like you've just had a body kit fitted to make unsuspecting people think you're a posh one with a 'look at me' chav car. :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That'll be you then with your supposed C63 'AMG' - more like you've just had a body kit fitted to make unsuspecting people think you're a posh one with a 'look at me' chav car. :devil::devil::devil:


:thumb: saves on fuel


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Can't believe you're being snobby about owning a Golf Match. 

Think you need to check yo'self before yo wreck yourself! 

Get what you're given and just drive it.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

A mate of mine has an 8 year old Volvo S69 when he used to take it to a Volvo dealership they always gave him a well specced mid/top of the range car think he had a V40 and a V60 both well specced and no extra charge iirc


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Starbuck88 said:


> Can't believe you're being snobby about owning a Golf Match.
> 
> Think you need to check yo'self before yo wreck yourself!
> 
> Get what you're given and just drive it.


I've got the same car, a Mk6 Golf Match and its a decent little car, with nice trim and equipment levels .....but I don't get stressed about its social standing LOL

Have to say that anything with 4 wheels works for me as a courtesy car for one day while mine is serviced. I always ask for a courtesy car, but it isn't a deal breaker.

Otherwise I will wait

Or get someone to come with me while I drop it off

Or get a taxi

Or get the bus for the day

This is *definitely* a first world problem


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I nearly had a Jazz courtesy car from Fish Bros Honda in Swindon some while back.

When i read the T&C's which contained a £1000 excess for _any _accident damage, regardless of blame, i declined their offer. They then sorted out a lift for me instead.

What is even more frustrating is that their insurance policy excess would have been £250 or £500, so they are charging a £1,000 to either eliminate the need to claim where minor damage is concerned or to profit from you on the excess.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That'll be you then with your supposed C63 'AMG' - more like you've just had a body kit fitted to make unsuspecting people think you're a posh one with a 'look at me' chav car. :devil::devil::devil:


C63 a chav car....

Someone give him a bar of soap to wash his mouth out with


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> I've got the same car, a Mk6 Golf Match and its a decent little car, with nice trim and equipment levels .....but I don't get stressed about its social standing LOL
> 
> Have to say that anything with 4 wheels works for me as a courtesy car for one day while mine is serviced. I always ask for a courtesy car, but it isn't a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


THE BUS?!?!?!? O-M-G! Well...that takes balls.....and I respect how you can still face your friends, family and co-workers after that! Just imagine what it would do to your social standing if someone seen you on the bus! :lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That'll be you then with your supposed C63 'AMG' - more like you've just had a body kit fitted to make unsuspecting people think you're a posh one with a 'look at me' chav car. :devil::devil::devil:


Urrr..... yes.... urr..... All these chavs in Vienna....

Was fun though, they floor it for like half a second, then stop, then again... and again


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I took my Mk5 Golf R32 in for mot in january and got given this........



Was actually quite nice to drive and had a nice interior it just looked awful from outside !

I think it was one of those moments previously mentioned where the dealer didnt have a car booked and had to sort something quick !

At the end of the day it was free and saved me hanging around at the dealers.

The Audi dealer next door have always given me like for like when we take our A4 in so its usually a newish A4 sometimes an A5.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I booked my Seat Exeo in for a Service just now, I asked for a Lamborghini Veneno as a courtesy car. 

Going by this thread I thought that'd be acceptable. I was told politely to bend over and let my mrs drive my car up my ****.

On a serious note, I did just book it in and I mentioned my Mrs works just 10 minutes away and they are going to be dropping her off to work and then delivering the car back when it's all done.

Should I be outraged they didn't offer a courtesy car   :lol:

We've had Suzuki Swifts, Renault Clios given to us previously, all nasty cars but isn't that part of the fun!?!?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive always asked for a courtesy car and been given one but never been too fussy about what it was - apart from the time they gave me a manky S4 when my R8 killed its gearbox - they sorted that out and gave me an A8. 

Seriously does depend on the car you have - asking for an A8 if you have an A3 is just cheeky  Although, you may get lucky!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> I booked my Seat Exeo in for a Service just now, I asked for a Lamborghini Veneno as a courtesy car.
> 
> Going by this thread I thought that'd be acceptable. I was told politely to bend over and let my mrs drive my car up my ****.
> 
> ...


Please tell me you checked the car they will be dropping her off in is befitting to her social standing?!:lol::lol:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Phoned up the dealer this afternoon to see what type of car I am likely to get as a courtesy vehicle.

Was told (to my surprise) that because I am booking in advanced, I have the choice between a Golf or Polo. I opted for the Polo surprisingly since I already drive a Golf and know realistically it won't be a GTI I'd get.

Now we'll see if they are as good as their word.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Bero said:


> Please tell me you checked the car they will be dropping her off in is befitting to her social standing?!:lol::lol:


:lol:

Seriously though, I assumed she'll just pick up a staff member or something as a passenger to her work in our car and they drive it back to the dealer?

Or they take her in a sales car.

Either way, neither of us give a stuff as long as they service the car and she gets to work


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I opted for the Polo surprisingly since I already drive a Golf and know realistically it won't be a GTI I'd get.


Here's an idea - it might sound radical and out there, but bear with me on this ...

If the thought of driving a Golf GTI is so important to you, then you could,

possibly,

perhaps,

Just trade your Match in for a Golf GTI ?? :lol::lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> You're wrong. The S is the poverty spec car, it doesn't have half as many features as the Match does and comes with steelies and wheeltrims whereas the Match has alloys as standard.


Ooh alloys, classy. 

Polo doesn't sound too bad, to be fair you have a Golf which is about as fun of the mill as you can get, you can't expect to get a Range Rover courtesy.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Ooh alloys, classy.
> 
> Polo doesn't sound too bad, to be fair you have a Golf which is about as fun of the mill as you can get, you can't expect to get a Range Rover courtesy.


Cheeky sod!  

Yeah the Polo is fine, I'm happy enough with that. Well of course I aint going to get a Range Rover given it is a VW dealership, plus I'd decline one as I don't fancy paying the fuel bill on that!


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Fuel? Range Rover? What are you on about? 

You know I get 37mpg from my RRS, not bad for a 3.0 Twin Turbo brick. :devil:

Would be interested to hear your thoughts on the Polo. When's the Golf going in?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Fuel? Range Rover? What are you on about?
> 
> You know I get 37mpg from my RRS, not bad for a 3.0 Twin Turbo brick. :devil:
> 
> Would be interested to hear your thoughts on the Polo. When's the Golf going in?


I'll update this with my thoughts on the Polo when I've had a drive in it.

Car's going in next Thursday.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bero said:


> THE BUS?!?!?!? O-M-G! Well...that takes balls.....and I respect how you can still face your friends, family and co-workers after that! Just imagine what it would do to your social standing if someone seen you on the bus! :lol::lol:


I'm just being street and keeping it real, chill-axing with the kids on the bus, innit ? ... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

What's a bus? Don't have those round here....


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm lost why anyone would worry about this. If I want a courtesy car I'll ask for one and just take what I'm given on the day. A car is a car when you're using it to go from a to b and you don't own it.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why do I get this gut feeling that VWGF is going to pick his car up after service only to find it's been washed. The whole loan car fuss will pale into insignificance.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> Why do I get this gut feeling that VWGF is going to pick his car up after service only to find it's been washed. The whole loan car fuss will pale into insignificance.


Since when did you become a Mystic Meg wannabe?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Since when did you become a Mystic Meg wannabe?


He didn't. It's a known fact. You tell the dealership NOT TO WASH it, and half the time they ignore it, and still wash it....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

S63 said:


> Why do I get this gut feeling that VWGF is going to pick his car up after service only to find it's been washed. The whole loan car fuss will pale into insignificance.


Inevitably, they will not only wash the car, but they will scuff the alloys too and when VWGF kicks off about it, they will say :

" _The mechanic noticed they were already damaged when the car came in this morning_ "

Then the other firm will say " _this damage is different to the pics you sent us - we arn't now paying for the wheel refurbishment_ " :wall:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I can see the next thread I had a tussle with the service manager after they wash my car, should I ask for a full respray or keep him in a headlock


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Phoned up the dealer this afternoon to see what type of car I am likely to get as a courtesy vehicle.
> 
> Was told (to my surprise) that because I am booking in advanced, I have the choice between a Golf or Polo. I opted for the Polo surprisingly since I already drive a Golf and know realistically it won't be a GTI I'd get.
> 
> Now we'll see if they are as good as their word.


Between you, me and all the goons reading this you won't find the polo to be that interesting a drive.

Unless they give you a BlueGT or GTI which I would only imagine you'd get if they forgot to keep a car for you and you get the demonstrator.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Best to date has been Saab; always a 93 when my old one went in for servicing. Equally hilarious was the Fabia I was lent when they forgot. Still, 450 miles in a day later and it wasn't bad. 

I once managed a 225 Megane when my 02 Laguna failed for the umpteenth time - service manager took pity on me I guess!

I don't care what I'm lent - I need wheels in most cases and I couldn't care less what they are when they aren't mine and it's for the odd day.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had an RS4, 400bhp Impreza, Toureg......the business that serviced my impreza did it as a side line when onshore, he just dropped off one of his cars.

Also hada KA when my car was getting sprayed....as it goes and stops it's perfect.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bero said:


> I've had an RS4, 400bhp Impreza, Toureg......the business that serviced my impreza did it as a side line when onshore, he just dropped off one of his cars.
> 
> Also hada KA when my car was getting sprayed....as it goes and stops it's perfect.


I also had a KA off a local (Aberdeen) bodyshop, wonder if we used the same one - hoping for your sake you didn't!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

It was a good few years ago, Smart Refinishers or something like that. Job was perfect being fair.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

Very strange in my opinion to think a Golf is a nice car, be happy to drive a Polo for a few days but be ashamed to be seen in an Up. They all have the same brand value (being the same brand and all). Is there that much shame in driving a different sized car than the one you regularly drive?

If you drove a Tourag would you be ashamed to be seen in a Tiguan?

The last two courtesy cars I got were Porsche Cayman's, I have a Cayman S but I certainly wasn't ashamed that people would be judging me because the loaner wasn't an S. It was interesting to drive one that was less powerful and had different (less) options than I have on mine. Bizarrely they were both the same colour as mine and had the same optional wheels as mine making me slightly paranoid that I chose the "loaner car wheels and colour".


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

paralla said:


> Very strange in my opinion to think a Golf is a nice car, be happy to drive a Polo for a few days but be ashamed to be seen in an Up. They all have the same brand value (being the same brand and all). Is there that much shame in driving a different sized car than the one you regularly drive?
> 
> If you drove a Tourag would you be ashamed to be seen in a Tiguan?
> 
> The last two courtesy cars I got were Porsche Cayman's, I have a Cayman S but I certainly wasn't ashamed that people would be judging me because the loaner wasn't an S. It was interesting to drive one that was less powerful and had different (less) options than I have on mine. Bizarrely they were both the same colour as mine and had the same optional wheels as mine making me slightly paranoid that I chose the "loaner car wheels and colour".


Why would you feel ashamed to be seen in an Up?


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

S63 said:


> Why would you feel ashamed to be seen in an Up?


I wouldn't be ashamed in an Up at all. The OP said she would be.

I got one as a courtesy car once from VW in Battersea when my Scirocco was in for a service. I enjoyed having to work it hard to keep up with the cut and thrust of London traffic.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

johanr77 said:


> Between you, me and all the goons reading this you won't find the polo to be that interesting a drive.


I bet he will. Il be gob smacked if he actually says anything negative about it.
Eat, sleep, drink VW this one!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

paralla said:


> I wouldn't be ashamed in an Up at all. The OP said she would be.
> 
> I got one as a courtesy car once from VW in Battersea when my Scirocco was in for a service. I enjoyed having to work it hard to keep up with the cut and thrust of London traffic.


Apologies, misread it.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to say that i quite enjoy driving a different car for a day or two.

About 15 years back I had one of the short lived Audi A2 (?) compacts for a few days while my A4 was in for warranty work and I really loved it; thought it was years ahead of its time. 

Super lightweight and zippy - much better at doing what smart cars try to now do. 

Wouldn't have ever gotten to drive such a car otherwise.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Its strange, the effort to just call them and ask what car you'd most likely get? (sounds childish to phone them, well it is to be fair) or the effort to make a thread.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Its strange, the effort to just call them and ask what car you'd most likely get? (sounds childish to phone them, well it is to be fair) or the effort to make a thread.


If you had read the thread then you'd see that I have already phoned them and the lady said it would either be a Polo or a Golf. I selected the Polo since it's a bit different to the Golf and because it's pokier.

Why does it sound childish to phone them to see what the likelihood of what vehicle I may get is? It's perfectly reasonable to phone them because for all you or they know, I might need to transport a lot of people who are six footers and a Polo or Up may not be suitable - I don't need to as a matter of fact but that's a realistic example.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

At our dealership you get no choice, we've had autos on the fleet in the past, amazing how many customers decline the offer because they say they can't drive an automatic.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

S63 said:


> At our dealership you get no choice, we've had autos on the fleet in the past, amazing how many customers decline the offer because they say they can't drive an automatic.


I always struggle with autos and have to totter carefully around for first five minutes with furrowed brows. I am ok after a short while, but still find myself pushing on that non-existent clutch pedal from time to time.

Its simply because I have always driven manual cars and have very few hours experience on automatics.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I always struggle with autos and have to totter carefully around for first five minutes with furrowed brows. I am ok after a short while, but still find myself pushing on that non-existent clutch pedal from time to time.
> 
> Its simply because I have always driven manual cars and have very few hours experience on automatics.


I gets worse when people go for the pedal on the left thinking it is the brake.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

GleemSpray said:


> I always struggle with autos and have to totter carefully around for first five minutes with furrowed brows. I am ok after a short while, but still find myself pushing on that non-existent clutch pedal from time to time.
> 
> Its simply because I have always driven manual cars and have very few hours experience on automatics.


Same here Seabiscuit.
First time I drove my Dad's C4 GP I nearly nutted the windscreen when I came to stop at some lights.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

paralla said:


> I wouldn't be ashamed in an Up at all. The OP said *she* would be.


She? :lol:

I'll have you know he/she that I'm a bloke.  :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> She? :lol:
> 
> I'll have you know he/she that I'm a bloke.  :thumb:


You are?!? Wouldn't have guessed from the opening post


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

My Cayman is going in again tomorrow for more warranty work. They are giving me a Cayenne Loaner. I feel something of the OP's concern now. I was too shy to ask which model when they phoned me, I'll be happy with any of them but secretly (or not so secretly now I've posted on here) hoping its an S, GTS, Turbo, Turbo S and not a diesel. I will go kitesurfing over Easter weekend in it and fill it with sand and mud. I ususlly have to hire a car because kitesurf kit won't fit in a Cayman.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

paralla said:


> My Cayman is going in again tomorrow for more warranty work. They are giving me a Cayenne Loaner. I feel something of the OP's concern now. I was too shy to ask which model when they phoned me, I'll be happy with any of them but secretly (or not so secretly now I've posted on here) hoping its an S, GTS, Turbo, Turbo S and not a diesel. I will go kitesurfing over Easter weekend in it and fill it with sand and mud. I ususlly have to hire a car because kitesurf kit won't fit in a Cayman.


Precisely why its getting more and more dificult to get courtesy cars.

If a dealer is courteous enough to provide me with a car I return it as clean and tidy as when I collected it - courtesy works in both directions

Apologies to OP if you intend filling it with sand and mud but cleaning it before its returned


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

andy665 said:


> Precisely why its getting more and more dificult to get courtesy cars.
> 
> If a dealer is courteous enough to provide me with a car I return it as clean and tidy as when I collected it - courtesy works in both directions
> 
> Apologies to OP if you intend filling it with sand and mud but cleaning it before its returned


I'll have to agree with that.

I've never understood why people openly admit and are happy to abuse hire cars.

I was reading a thread on Pistonheads with so many people openly boasting about the levels of abuse they give rented cars. They'd all go berserk if their car had been treated in such a manner, but as it is a hire car, they think their lack of respect is justified.

At the end of the day the hire company has to pass the costs back on to customers, then some poor person is going to buy that car after it has been abused badly.

I wouldn't go out of my way to polish it like some people have on here, but I pretty much drive the car like it is my own. I would be embarrassed to hand a car back if it was in a state.


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I will clean it before I give it back, I'd be embarrassed to give a car back that was dirty. I also don't want my card marked so I don't get given something as tasty next time. Hopefully third time's a charm fixing the same fault with my car and there won't be a next time though.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, took my car in for it's service this morning and as I was told on the phone last week it would be an Up or Polo I would get as a courtesy car.

Got there and instead I was given a MK7 Golf Match 1.6 TDI as they had already given the Up to another customer. :thumb:

I was well chuffed and found it nice to drive but still not keen on the interior of it compared to my MK6.

Oh, and they didn't wash my car like I instructed them not to either - so overall dealers do listen..........sometimes.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I'll update this with my thoughts on the Polo when I've had a drive in it.
> 
> Car's going in next Thursday.


Well done:thumb: to arrive 24 hours early and get your wish is no mean feat.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

S63 said:


> Well done:thumb: to arrive 24 hours early and get your wish is no mean feat.


I brought it forward by one day due to circumstances. Don't need to tell you lot everything.  :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I brought it forward by one day due to circumstances. Don't need to tell you lot everything.  :thumb:


It clashed with the bikini line waxing tomorrow in readiness for the Bank Holiday weekend


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks good. :thumb: 

My RR went in for its service on Monday and I got given a 200 mile old Evoque Pure Tech. It was awful. :lol: Makes you appreciate your own car when you get it back! 

I instructed them not to wash it either and they didn't, so good service overall.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

andy665 said:


> It clashed with the bikini line waxing tomorrow in readiness for the Bank Holiday weekend


:lol: hairdressers at 2pm too! :lol: joke.



Chrisr1806 said:


> Looks good. :thumb:
> 
> My RR went in for its service on Monday and I got given a 200 mile old Evoque Pure Tech. It was awful. :lol: Makes you appreciate your own car when you get it back!
> 
> I instructed them not to wash it either and they didn't, so good service overall.


Cheers dude, yeah normally I don't like white cars but it looked good in white. It wasn't white when I gave it back though.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a....golf..


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> It's a....golf..


And?........


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> And?........


Exactly!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Exactly!


Well I like it and that's all that matters.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

TF that's over.....such drama over a loan car, can't wait for the next service, even took a picture of it:thumb:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I hope nobody parks close to it in a car park, the drama will be too much


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Deanoecosse said:


> I hope nobody parks close to it in a car park, the drama will be too much


I'm going to fold the mirrors in next time :thumb:


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Was your courtesy car a higher spec than your own car?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

JJ0063 said:


> Was your courtesy car a higher spec than your own car?


No, exactly the same spec albeit this one a MK7 and mine is a MK6.

Funny how I got a three door too, never had a three door courtesy car before and thought they only came in five door form for 'practical reasons'.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

hope you didn't scuff the wheels on it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the most amazing thing about this is the dealer managed to move the service day forward, mine would have needed at least 4 weeks notice to do that but to also have a courtesy car too for a day earlier is unheard of!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

14 pages.....wow.


----------

